# Spud Inc Deadlift Belt



## PillarofBalance (Dec 10, 2013)

I am asking for one from Santa this year.  First time I pulled in it I hated it. But I have used a few more times and fell in love. I like it for squats and bench too actually.  I wouldn't use it in a meet (maybe) but I have found it very useful in training. Its a canvas kind of material with a velcro strap and because it has some vertical play it doesn't cut me up when I squat or pull like my inzer lever does.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 10, 2013)

I was given a cardillo belt from a buddy of mine. He was a BB 80-90 but car crash ruined his lifting career so he gave me his belt. Said it was 300$ buy I love it and I get asked about it all the time at the gym. 

If you go to their website they can do custom embroiders on it if ou want


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 10, 2013)

When I have 300 to spare for a piece of dead cow I don't think I will be doing much lifting at my Villa in italy.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 10, 2013)

They are 100-150$ now but he got it in the 80s and I'm still using it today. It's beast. That is of course if they are of the same quality


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 10, 2013)

This one is 60 bucks. Check it out at the elitefts site or youtube. This is not a traditional belt.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 10, 2013)

I was going to ask if this was a straight just lifting belt or something else ha. Il check it out. All I use is gloves wrist wraps and belt


----------



## JOMO (Dec 10, 2013)

$54 and free shipping now. Ive seen the belt used from time to time. I have the same inzer you do, and I feel your pain.

No problems with the velcro not holding pushing out during lifts? Thats all I would really be worried about but if you have used it with no problems I hope Old Saint Nick hooks you up.


----------



## Assassin32 (Dec 10, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> This one is 60 bucks. Check it out at the elitefts site or youtube. This is not a traditional belt.



POB is it  the Spud Inc. 2ply deadlift belt? I'm in the market for a new belt for pulling and bodybuiding.com has it for $49.00.


----------



## JOMO (Dec 10, 2013)

Assassin32 said:


> POB is it  the Spud Inc. 2ply deadlift belt? I'm in the market for a new belt for pulling and bodybuiding.com has it for $49.00.



The one we are talking about is the 3ply.
http://www.flexcart.com/members/elitefts/default.asp?m=PD&cid=299&pid=2840


----------



## Assassin32 (Dec 10, 2013)

JOMO said:


> The one we are talking about is the 3ply.
> http://www.flexcart.com/members/elitefts/default.asp?m=PD&cid=299&pid=2840



Thanks Jomo, just ordered it. Appreciate it bud.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 10, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I am asking for one from Santa this year.  First time I pulled in it I hated it. But I have used a few more times and fell in love. I like it for squats and bench too actually.  I wouldn't use it in a meet (maybe) but I have found it very useful in training. Its a canvas kind of material with a velcro strap and because it has some vertical play it doesn't cut me up when I squat or pull like my inzer lever does.



POB,  I tried one for a single session and ended up hating it.  Since that was your experience, what changed your mind about it?  Is it a better training belt or meet belt?  

I use a 10mm inzer.  I have the buckle and lever.  The lever is my meet belt, and the buckle is my training belt.  I don't necessarily think they are the best.  I think I got carried away with the hype, and went with the flow.  

I would be interested in hearing your thoughts behind a non-traditional belt.


----------



## amore169 (Dec 10, 2013)

I been using Cardillo belts for years, I had to replaced it once already and they gave me a new one for free,  I also bought my wife a Cardillo belt.


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 10, 2013)

I trust Pillars judgement.
I'll ask Santa for one too.
Since I just got some viagra maybe she will cave and get it for me.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 10, 2013)

joliver said:


> POB,  I tried one for a single session and ended up hating it.  Since that was your experience, what changed your mind about it?  Is it a better training belt or meet belt?
> 
> I use a 10mm inzer.  I have the buckle and lever.  The lever is my meet belt, and the buckle is my training belt.  I don't necessarily think they are the best.  I think I got carried away with the hype, and went with the flow.
> 
> I would be interested in hearing your thoughts behind a non-traditional belt.



Well like I said, first time using it I didn't like it. I deadlifted with it. Turns out I just wore it too low. Now I put it just under my bottom ribs. Works nice. Doesn't pinch my love handles which makes it easier for me to get into a tighter positioning. I can sort of wedge myself under the bar. For heavy squats you can't beat the 10mm lever. I love that thing. And on bench its contours to your arch.


----------



## Azog (Dec 10, 2013)

Any recommendations on belts for a sissy BBer? I mainly need it for when I do stupid shit like dropset squats. Heavier deads and shrugs would be a use for said belt, as well.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 10, 2013)

Azog said:


> Any recommendations on belts for a sissy BBer? I mainly need it for when I do stupid shit like dropset squats. Heavier deads and shrugs would be a use for said belt, as well.



This once would work fine and is comfortable as well.


----------



## Iron1 (Dec 10, 2013)

PoB, from what I've been reading velcro belts like the Spud Inc it may not be legal for competition depending on the fed you're lifting in.
I know you said you'd be training in this belt with a maybe for comps, just wanted to put that out there.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thin Velcro belts work great for Oly lifts though


----------



## Joliver (Dec 11, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Well like I said, first time using it I didn't like it. I deadlifted with it. Turns out I just wore it too low. Now I put it just under my bottom ribs. Works nice. Doesn't pinch my love handles which makes it easier for me to get into a tighter positioning. I can sort of wedge myself under the bar. For heavy squats you can't beat the 10mm lever. I love that thing. And on bench its contours to your arch.




I have been trying to wear my belt a bit higher....George Leeman style here lately.  Its been an acquired taste.  I am trying to find a groove with it. 

I will give it a shot again.  I succumb to peer pressure just that easy.  But if it is that good, and that inexpensive??? Damn...may have jumped the gun on two inzer belts.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 11, 2013)

Iron1 said:


> PoB, from what I've been reading velcro belts like the Spud Inc it may not be legal for competition depending on the fed you're lifting in.
> I know you said you'd be training in this belt with a maybe for comps, just wanted to put that out there.



Good point. There are no closure or material restrictions in my particular Fed.


----------



## Iron1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Sounds like you're good to go then, let us know how it works out for you.
That belt looks like it could be the most comfortable lifting belt around.


----------

